# If every humidor out there has "Sure Seal" Technology.....



## bsr5088 (Oct 5, 2011)

Then do Waxing Moon's humidors have "Impenetrable Seal Technology"?

Better yet, maybe it isn't even technology. Maybe its just cigar magic!:bolt:


Just a shout out to actual people who take pride in the beautiful products they produce!


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

bsr5088 said:


> Then do Waxing Moon's humidors have "Impenetrable Seal Technology"?
> 
> Better yet, maybe it isn't even technology. Maybe its just cigar magic!:bolt:
> 
> Just a shout out to actual people who take pride in the beautiful products they produce!


Perhaps this might be of interest to some [allow +/- 16 seconds for the videos to download


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

I've seen your work before, Arlin. Very nice.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Waxing Moon Humidors are very pleasing to the eye!

Still waiting for the videos!


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

Hopefully these links will work .... [messed up on prior post]

http://www.arlinliss.com/videos/07,10,11%20Presentation/index.html

http://www.arlinliss.com/videos/2011_10_05Unsold%2018x13x5/


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Arlin, all I can say is "WOW" Your craftsmanship looks to be the kind that future generations will see on Antique Roadshow.

If I was forty years younger and had disposable income, your work would be in my home.


----------



## bsr5088 (Oct 5, 2011)

amazing videos!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Guys, there's no substitute for an Arlin Liss humidor. It just doesn't get any better and everyone who has them will argue, even close to as good.

As far as this "sure seal technology" goes, from what I've seen it's only touted on cheap Chinese humidors sold by people who exclusively sell cheap Chinese humidors.

My take on it is, for years they were selling poorly crafted humidors made of wood that was a tree yesterday. The stuff moved around, shrunk, warped, all the things trees like to do. The gaps in the seal seams were so large you could put a credit card in them, or worse. They ended up getting tons of complaints and returns.

The Chinese weren't about to improve their craftsmanship, or start using more mature woods, so the distributor decided to invent a marketing term for the horrendous gaps. "Sure seal technology" is supposed to refer to the seal flexing when closed and sealing the humidor. Ha! Sometimes this happens and sometimes it doesn't. They hedge their bets on the fact that it's hard to do all the seal tests, because the seal isn't completed until the lid is completely shut. This means you can't actually prove a leaky humidor is leaking.

Buy quality. Shop value not price. There's no free lunch. You get what you pay for.

Is that enough cliche's?


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow these are beautiful!


----------

